# W: marine pads for raptors/mentors H:cash -UK



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

hi folks, does anyone have a couple of the old mentor legion or raptors shoulder pads for power armour please? after a couple and willing to pay a small amount. FW do terminator armour ones but the PA ones from GW seem to have disappered. any help would be great. thanks


----------

